
7 Disruptive Technologies Could Be Worth $Trillions (CRISPR, Blockchain, ) - ivorium
https://singularityhub.com/2017/06/16/the-disruptive-technologies-about-to-unleash-trillion-dollar-markets/#.WUw16ROGOqA
======
sharemywin
\- "And they have never laid off anyone, other than for performance reasons,
in their distribution centers,” Wood said."

of course they've put a lot of department stores out of business.

